

In war of words, blogging platform Posterous takes preposterous swipe at Tumblr - tokenadult
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/06/tumblr-vs-posterous.html

======
andymoe
Maybe the high school comment was not needed but making it easy to migrate to
your service is always a good idea. This is when WordPress started to get real
traction. Movable Type did something that pissed off a large number of their
users (Moving previously free features into their paid plans if I remember)
and WordPress wrote a dead simple migration tool. They then followed by
writing a ton of tools to migrate from blogging software. Postures says[1]
they are going to release one migration tool a day for the next 15 days...
It's a good strategy.

[1] <http://posterous.com/switch>

------
acangiano
I use Posterous for one of my blogs. They lack a standard API so I cannot post
from Ecto or MarsEdit. This is one of the reasons why I'd be hesitant to
switch.

~~~
jmtulloss
Is this not adequate? <http://posterous.com/api/posting>

~~~
andymoe
They should really support the metaWeblog API as well like everyone else.

------
andrewtj
I wonder how intentional this controversy is — Posterous sure seem to have
gotten quite a bit of coverage out of it.

------
frossie
_Posterous (pronounced either post-er-us or paw-ster-us, you choose)_

My apologies for focusing on minutiae, but really? I always thought it was
post-er-oose (oose as in moose)

~~~
ryanelkins
I hear it in my head as Post-er-us, probably because of it's connection to
blog posts. Nice to hear how it's actually pronounced though. It's hard for
some of us that only read about these names sometimes. Reminds me of when I
did debate in high school and the judge stopped us in the middle of it to tell
us it was pronounced "Kaw-nt" not "Can't" (while speaking about Kant).

